# Crate Assembly jig



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have some boards reclaimed from pallets that I wanted to make some crates out of. The wood varies from oak, to poplar to pine. The first one I built, my wife helped hold the pieces while I glued and stapled them together. Last night I decided I wanted to build a jig…literally a third hand. This is the result.
The “T” track holds two pieces of wood that are adjustable. All they do is cinch up against the two end pieces of the crate. I build them upside down so I can attach the sides and bottom boards in one operation. Since this is a prototype (  ), I built it with what I found in the scrap pile including the 3/4 plywood with one dado already cut.
Later on I might rebuild it with a larger plywood base, and the two tracks closer together. To add some stability, I plan to add a lip to catch the edge of the work bench and a dog that will fit in one of the holes on the bench. I want the jig to be versatile so I can make crates of different sizes. It has worked Ok for the first three but a little refinement will make it a lot easier to adjust for smaller crates. About 15 1/2” is the longest I can make now and that is OK.

After these pics were taken, I made two more designed to store DVD's so they were narrow and about the same length (15 1/2"). Today I am ripping and planing more of the lumber so I can make a few more crates when the weather turns bad and I am hemmed up in my garage. 

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Great idea! You'll make quick work of those crates now


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks really good


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Fantastic idea! You'll be building crates in seconds rather than hours now. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great work!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. All five sold fairly quickly, thanks to our many friends on Facebook. Guess I will make a few more.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

You should really get on etsy.com and sell them 10 at a time. It costs 20 cents to make a listing. Plus they take credit cards thru the site.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

VIFmike said:


> You should really get on etsy.com and sell them 10 at a time. It costs 20 cents to make a listing. Plus they take credit cards thru the site.


Thanks. I might consider that. Right now I would rather not deal with packaging, shipping, etc.

Plus I have six custom coolers to build. That is going to eat up some time. :smile:

Note: I have a Square Up account and card reader so I can take credit cards either by swiping or orders over the phone. Worked great during softball tournaments that we photographed.


----------

